# Elektronikas pamati >  Led gaimsmekla shemas.

## acdcpcb

Ta pabeidzu savu gaismekli vienkarsoju 10 omi rezistors un 4 ledi virkne tagad strada.
Taisiju uz PT4115 bet nedabojas ka nakas kapec? Man nebija precizas pretestibas R1 ieliku vieta 1.3omi ja testeris radija pareizi. Sotkija diodes vieta ieliku parastu silicija diodi 6amperi. Drosele ari cita nomianla.
man liekas Jurkinam japajauta. Ja ieeja bija 6 volti tad izeja deva to pasu spriegumu kapec ta tas tacu draivers?????? Pus dienu kodinaju plati un lodeju.Varbut velak ieliksu paslodejuma bildi.

----------


## Jurkins

Ārprāc, acdcpcb! Galu galā, cik Tev vispār ir gadu? Citādi varbūt te visi cepās par 10-gadīga puikas izdarībām.
Vai patiešām visbeidzot tik grūti ir saprast, kā strādā diode?

----------


## sasasa

Patiešā, pasaki acdcpcb, cik tev gadu. Bez naida. Es piem., sāku lodēt tīņa vecumā un arī visādas muļķības darīju un experimentēju uz nebēdu  :: 
..tiesa gan es arī pa bibliotekām un grāmatnīcām bieži vazājos..

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Man gan vairāk to pašlodējumu gribētos redzēt, hihihi.
acdcpcb, Tu jau pats ieliec 10x lielākurezistoru kā shēmā prasīts, kas nozīmē 10x mazāku strāvu caur LED, arī citas detaļas ieliec kādas pagadās un tad brīnies, ka nestrādā. Vai Tu saproti kā strādā tas draiveris? Vai Tev ir oscilogrāfs?

----------


## Jurkins

PT4115 ar 0.13 omiem dod ārā kaut kur tuvu 1 ampēram. Man nezin kāpēc šķiet, ka autors salicis virknē 4 parastos mazos LEDus, kuriem pat 1,3 omi būs par daudz. Iespējams no purkšķa viņu paglāba tas, ka PT baroja ar 6 voltiem, un kas viņu zina, kas tie par 6V (cik avota iekšējā pretestība). īsi sakot, ja autors ir saprātīgā vecumā, tad tas, ko viņš te darās... bez komentāriem.

----------


## acdcpcb

nu pietiekami daudz gadu daudzi prasa nu un reku plati -

----------


## Jurkins

Es pat varu iedomāties, kāpēc daudzi prasa  :: .
Ja pusdienu šito plati (es atvainojos  :: ) kodināji un lodēji... Nu un ko Tu gribēji vispār pateikt ar šo postu/bildi un vispār ar šito tēmu? Uzslavas dzirdēt? Nu, piedod...

----------


## Elfs

Nedzeniet taču cilvēku izmisumā!
Priekš pirmās plates normāli....nākošreiz būs labāka
...tikai detaļas gan vajadzētu likt pareizās- ne 10 x savādākas un stabilitrona vietā diode arī drosmīgs vienkāršojums  ::

----------


## sasasa

Nu forši, pa smuko tev tā plate sanākusi. Šī droši vien nav pirmā ko taisi. Izkodināts, salodēti vadiņi, detalas arī - gandrīz jau gatavs. Ar ko tu celiņus zīmē,  ja nav  noslēpums? 
Klau acdcpcb, vai tev ir vēl kāds hobijs ar ko tu aizraujies?

----------


## AndrisZ

Mana pirmā plate bija ne labāka. Caurumus ar nagliņu urbu.  :: 

Stabilitronu tai shēmā nav. Šotki diodi aizvietot ar parasto šai gadījumā nav liels grēks.

Manuprāt pareizāk būtu visas četras diodes barot no viena draivera.

----------


## Isegrim

Kad maketplates nebija nopērkamas, tās tika vienkārši taisītas - visa plate nopūsta ar nitrokrāsu, tad ar grieznīti gar lineālu vadziņas izdzītas. Un "zālēs" iekšā.

----------


## Jurkins

off: Nu nez, manā bērnībā tekstolīts bija kosmoss, getinakss - stratosfēra. Atceros savu pirmo plati. Blīvs kartons, kurā sadurtas detaļas, un vara folija sagriezta ar šķērēm šaurās ap 2.5...3mm strēmelītēs, kurās ar īlenu attiecīgajās vietās izbakstīti caurumi un kuras pielīmētas pie kartona. Gandrīz kā PCB.  ::  Vēl daži draugi toreiz nodarbojās, neteikšu, ka viņiem bija sliktāk. 
Es saprotu, ka indigo bērnam neko sliktu nedrīkst teikt  :: , bet šajā gadījumā jau vairs nav indigo bērns. Šķiet jau vairāku gadu garumā nav spējīgs diodi apgūt, tikai sacep padsmit bezjēdzīgas tēmas. Nu var jau palielīt, ja vajag. Par bezjēdzīgo centību desmitnieks.

----------


## acdcpcb

Nav pirma plate daudzas ir kodinatas ari pec lazeprinteragludekla metodes. Vienu veidoju pec pcb programmas.

----------


## Jurkins

Tak Tu izdari vienreiz labu lietu pats sev. Paņem kādu grāmatu un palasi, kas ir diode, LED, kādi viņai parametri, ko viņa ēd un kā jābaro. Nevis cep padsmit tēmas, un visās vieni un tie paši muļķīgie (saprātīgam vecumam) jautājumi.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ar nagu laku zimeju celinus. Protoplate par lielu bija tie caurumi del PT4115.

----------


## Powerons

Redz kur DANYK plates montē līdzīgā veidā, un viņam viss strādā 
http://danyk.cz/izled.html
http://danyk.cz/ledstr.html 
Citos projektos viņš pat lieto PCB kas izrauta no ciita aparātā un pārbūvē to priekš jaunas iekārtas  ::

----------


## Isegrim

Mans kaimiņš samērā sarežģītas plates grieza ar nazi. Pat visai glīti šim sanāca _Cutted Circuit Board_. Šajos laikos varētu izfrēzēt tās starpas.

----------


## acdcpcb

ta shema uz 12 voltiem varetu darboties no 9v baterijas , kapec tur tranzistora baze savienota ar rezistoru. Ta shemina uz 3v strada loti labi. Pats satasiju lukturiti izskatas ka lidzigas shemas.

----------


## AndrisZ

> kapec tur tranzistora baze savienota ar rezistoru


 Kura tranzistora un kurā shēmā? Es redzu 3 tranzistorus kuriem "baze savienota ar rezistoru"

----------


## acdcpcb

Pirmaja shema uz 12 voltiem baze savienota ar rezistoru.

----------


## acdcpcb

Uz pt4115 domaju likt divus lm317t noregulet uz kautkadu spiegumu pagaidam nav velmes taist. 
Interneta atradu shemu ledi mirkskina no 220v tur nevajag zenera diodi????

----------


## Isegrim

Ak, ja tas tev dotu spējas izprast multivibratora darbības principu...

----------


## australia

Kāds var ieteikt viegli pieejamu price/performance čipu, ar ko darbināt pāris LED virknē?
Input: 12V
Led: Vf=3.2;  If=350mA

nevaru izmalt kaut ko pieejamu elfā/argus/lemona.
Mājas krājumos ir KA34063. Bet tiem reference voltage ir 1.25V, kas nozīmē, ka man vēl jāstutē klāt Opamps, ne?

----------


## JS

> Patiešā, pasaki acdcpcb, cik tev gadu. Bez naida. Es piem., sāku lodēt tīņa vecumā un arī visādas muļķības darīju un experimentēju uz nebēdu 
> ..tiesa gan es arī pa bibliotekām un grāmatnīcām bieži vazājos..


 Es arī sāku samērā agrā vecumā bet ar pārāk lielu eksperimentēšanu neaizrāvos, centos vienmēr peimeklēt pēc iespējas atbilstošākas detaļas, tas gan nepalīdzēja izprast shēmas darbību, galvenais ka vienmēr visas shēmas darbojās tajā laikā. Tas varētu būt par iemeslu kāpēc vēljoprojām ir grūtības uzcept shēmu no nekā un ātri saskatīt katras detaļas nozīmi/uzdevumu jebkurā shēmā.

----------


## JS

> Mans kaimiņš samērā sarežģītas plates grieza ar nazi. Pat visai glīti šim sanāca _Cutted Circuit Board_. Šajos laikos varētu izfrēzēt tās starpas.


 Griezto laukumiņu plates parasti vislabāk noder būvējot RF shēmas un AF pastiprinātājus.
Vienkāršu slēgumu gadījumā detāļas labāk lodēt vienu pie otras bez platēm (point to point) lai nav jāmocās visu dienu, atkarīgs gan no detaļu izmēriem un konstrukcijas īpatnībām, prasībām pret parazītiskajām kapacitātēm un induktivitātēm.

----------


## Gaija_5D

> Kāds var ieteikt viegli pieejamu price/performance čipu, ar ko darbināt pāris LED virknē?
> Input: 12V
> Led: Vf=3.2;  If=350mA
> 
> nevaru izmalt kaut ko pieejamu elfā/argus/lemona.
> Mājas krājumos ir KA34063. Bet tiem reference voltage ir 1.25V, kas nozīmē, ka man vēl jāstutē klāt Opamps, ne?


 Paņem tos 1,25V no daītāja.

----------


## acdcpcb

> Es arī sāku samērā agrā vecumā bet ar pārāk lielu eksperimentēšanu neaizrāvos, centos vienmēr peimeklēt pēc iespējas atbilstošākas detaļas, tas gan nepalīdzēja izprast shēmas darbību, galvenais ka vienmēr visas shēmas darbojās tajā laikā. Tas varētu būt par iemeslu kāpēc vēljoprojām ir grūtības uzcept shēmu no nekā un ātri saskatīt katras detaļas nozīmi/uzdevumu jebkurā shēmā.


 Tina vecuma nemaceju tolkam lodet.

----------


## acdcpcb

Es atardu sheminu uz mc34063 varetu padiskutet.

----------


## JS

> Tina vecuma nemaceju tolkam lodet.


 Ja lodāmuru ikpalaikam notīra ar mitru salveti un vienmēr izmanto lodalvas stiepli ar iekšā esošu kalifoniju tad nav grūti, vajag tikai just cik ilgi karsēt.

----------


## australia

> Paņem tos 1,25V no daītāja.


 Pēc idejas man likās, ka pie 350mA tā būtu siltuma izšķērdība karināt uz rezistora 1.25V. 
Man sanāk 0.437W uz 3.57 omu rezistora

es kaut kur kļūdos?

----------


## australia

> Es atardu sheminu uz mc34063 varetu padiskutet.  6098


 
Cik noprotu, tas būs tas pats, kas man mājās mētājas (KA34063).
Tava ieliktā shēma ir sprieguma regulators. LEDiem vajadzēs nedaudz savādāku slēgumu, lai viņu pārvērstu par strāvas regulatoru.

Bet jebkurā gadījumā viņam Vref = 1.25V, kas ir pārāk liela, lai tur kabinātu kaut ko jaudīgu strāvas regulēšanas režīmā.

----------


## acdcpcb

cita shema manos shemu krajumos atradas

----------


## acdcpcb

> Cik noprotu, tas būs tas pats, kas man mājās mētājas (KA34063).
> Tava ieliktā shēma ir sprieguma regulators. LEDiem vajadzēs nedaudz savādāku slēgumu, lai viņu pārvērstu par strāvas regulatoru.
> 
> Bet jebkurā gadījumā viņam Vref = 1.25V, kas ir pārāk liela, lai tur kabinātu kaut ko jaudīgu strāvas regulēšanas režīmā.


 Tas shema ir konverteris laikam domats lai darbotos no litija baterijas.

----------


## australia

> cita shema manos shemu krajumos atradas 6099


 Tas ir lineārs regulators. Strāvas izkliede krīt uz traņa. Domāts ļoti mazām jaudām. piemēram, darbināt standarta diožu virkni 10-20mA

Mums interesē impulsnieki, kuriem lietderības koeficients ir nesalīdzināmi labāks nekā lineārajam.

----------


## abergs

> Pēc idejas man likās, ka pie 350mA tā būtu siltuma izšķērdība karināt uz rezistora 1.25V. 
> Man sanāk 0.437W uz 3.57 omu rezistora


 TL431 ir vispār 2,5 v reference, te mans variants samazināt silšanu (pretestība R5):

----------


## acdcpcb

Ebaja ir gatavi led kiti tiesi impulsnieki. Draivers un diodes.

----------


## Jurkins

Ja nesteidzies, tad sūti no ebreja PT4115. Ar 12V trīs 1W (pēc mA saprotu, ka tādi) LEDus kustina brīnišķigi. Obvess minimāls.

----------


## australia

abergam fantastiš solution. man neienāca prātā izmantot sprieguma kritumu uz diodēm  ::  Es jau funktierēju kā iebāzt tranzistorus, kas pastiprinātu spriegumu, kas dzīvo uz R5.

Jurkins, es nemāku ebreju. Bet laikam vienreiz jāsaņemās. jo galu galā gribas kaut ko max vienkāršu, ar to minimālo 'obvesu'.

----------


## Jurkins

Saņemies un iemācies. 50 gab. PT pa 4USD. Gan jau farnelī kaut ko līdzīgu var dabūt, bet cenas būs citas.

Ir vēl viss kas labs:
http://e-neon.ru/user_img/catalog_da.../amc7150_b.pdf
http://www.micro-bridge.com/data/CRpowtech/PT4107E.pdf

----------


## australia

nevarēju aiziet gulēt nepamēģinājis aberga references variantu ar krājumos esošo KA34063 un 100uH  ::  

Kā domājat, potenciometra pārvietošana skaitītos uzlabojums? šajā variantā izejas spriegums neietekmē atgriezenisko saiti.

P.S.
Bez oscilogrāfa diezgan bēdīgi  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Si shema neder divu led-

----------


## Jurkins

acdcpcb, Tu esi slims vai izliecies? Ja autors vēlētos lineāro stabilizatoru, tad neuztrauktos par 0.3...cik tur vatiem uz rezistora. Ja vienkārši vēlies parunāt, tad ej uz beztēmu  :: .

----------


## acdcpcb

Ne viss kartiba vienkarsi kadam citam var noderet tapec ieliku shemu.

----------


## australia

Testa versija 1.
Pacepināju 10 min uz 350mA ar vienu LED. Mikrene mēreni silta. ir ok! LEDam radiators stipri silts.

Pocis ielikts 'droši' - (ja pazūd centrs, tad ir zemākais režīms). Abergam bij tāpat, tik es ieliku citur poci.

paldies iesaistītajiem!

----------


## JDat

Gribās energoefektīvu LED draiveri? Nav problēmu, lūdzu: http://www.opensourcepartners.nl/~costar/leddimmer/
Lasam teoriju un domājam līdzi. Kaut kas ir lieks un izmetams. Kaut ko var aizvietotot at mikrokotrolieri, bet...
Mī un že. tik daudz lieko detaļu un nemākam programmēt...
Tāds sissy variants. Ja risināt problēmu tad kārtīgi un pašā saknē, nevis piesaukt ebay un postēt līkas shēmas.

----------


## australia

ar tām diodēm atgriezeniskajā saitē ir pakaļā, jo viņas sāk uzvesties kā pretestība pie mazas strāvas?

----------


## Jurkins

Pareizi, apskaties diodes voltampēru raksturlīkni  :: . Diode kā sprieguma reference lietojama ne visos gadījumos. Pastūža difpakāpei strāvu regulēt ir OK, bet te nezin vai.
Es galīgi neredzu vajadzību šajā gadījumā būvēt kaut kādu  gigantisku shēmu. Pasūti ebrejā PT vai, ja nevari nociesties  :: , paložņā pa farneli. Gan jau ir kaut kas tamlīdzīgs.
PT vienīgā nelaima, ko uzgāju - analogi (ar poci) nedimmējas no nulles. Jāpamēģina ar PWM, šim var dot arī to iekšā. Pielikšu šovakar mazo kverpli attiny un patestēšu.

----------


## Obsis

RE: shēma JDat 21.09
Vienīgais ko neizprotu, kāpēc Tev tā patīk operacionāļu kapsētas. Priekš tam tak ir čupučupas ar visu iespējamo paveidu  PWM mikrenēm, kur tas viss jau ir iekšā un ēst neprasa.
Piemēram, Guguļmugulī saspiežot podziņas uz MC34063 LED driver CC-SMPS dabūsi vismaz duci vienu par otru ekselentākus risinājumus, kuros nav neviena pretīga opampa, bet dimmerēt visu var uz nebēdu. Patiesībā pat klints-cietais IR2153 lai arī ar sen kopš nosirmojušu galvu bet arī ļaujās strāvas atgriez saitei caur 8mm ferīta serdīti izlaižot izejošo vadu un organizējot no tā 3 kājas aizciršanu. Ja nepatīk tā, arī UC3845, 4, 3 utml ir ar perfekti strādājošu strāvas pakaļsaites ievadu. Ja arī tas nešķiet pievilcīgi, abas ATX mikrenes - TL494/KA7500 mūžam dzīvas, vai vēl elegantāk LM5021 un tāpat LTC1871 (pilnīgi žagas metās no šiem jaukajiem vēl pirms gadiem divdesmit neidomājamajiem tehnoloģiju brīnumiem), kā arī daudzas daudzas daudzas citas, kas paredzētas šāda veida slodzes PWM regulēšanai.

P.S. ""Mī un že. tik daudz lieko detaļu un nemākam programmēt...""  Žetons par šo!

P.P.S  Jurkins ""Pielikšu šovakar mazo kverpli attiny un patestēšu""
Nu bet protams, Arduino un vēl jo vairāk Zemene ir spējīgi pa taisno izdot PWM. Nieka trīs diennaktis programmētāja saldās dzīves, un esam španni uz diodes nomainījuši, aš pakaļu no ķebļa nepieceļot. Tiesa vai ir dziļāka jēga 24 centu detaļu aizstāt ar 65 Eiro vērtu detaļu, tas zināms tikai idejas autora gaišajai smadzeņu pusei - soobražalkai; vai arī alternatīvi jādod "pon" signāls otrai saprāta pusei - dumalkai.

----------


## Jurkins

Attiny nav Arduino!!! Tas mazais kverplis maksā neko. Programmēt tur (man, kurš C 20 gadus nebiju redzējis vēl divas nedēļas atpakaļ) kā div' pirkstus ... , lai to PWM dabūtu.
A to pārējo mikreņu tumbočkā nav :: .
Tā MC34063 praktiski tas pats PT, bet 50 gab. PT maksā 4.87USD. Nu jā, santīmpišana. Bet kāpēc maksāt vairāk?

----------


## acdcpcb

Esmu salodejis uz LM2678-12 strada labi.

----------


## australia

tas taču 12V verķis...

----------


## JDat

Obsi! Trallalā! Tā shēma ir, lai domātu, nevis copy/paste. Par cik ikdienā nav saskarsme ar PWM mikrenēm, tāpēc nelieku neko tamlīdzīgu. Opiņs ir kosmoss vai kapsēta? TL072 vai NE5532 un aiziet. Vai ir vēl arī citi opiņi? Konkrētajā sjēma DIP8 un kaudze ar obevesu. NU un tad? Kas ir grūti? "Liekās detaļas"? Ja vajag, tad vajag. Saver un miers. Ne tādi vien brīnumi savulaik ir savērti. Čikstēšana norāda uz kompetences trūkumu, nekas vairāk.

----------


## australia

Vīri, vispirms es taujāju vai kāds zin kādu ātri pieejamu price/performance specializētu čipu priekš pāris lediem. Barošana: 12V. Vf=3.2; If=350mA
Domāju, ka tas taču kaut kas ļoti izplatīts, kam jābūt viegli pieejamam kādā veikalā. Pats pameklējos elfa/argus/lemona, īsti neko pieejamu neatradu.

Mājās mētājas KA34063. Uzreiz nagi niezēja kaut ko salikt. Bet tam iekšējā reference ir 1.25V. Par daudz, lai izkliedētu uz slodzes pretestības. Likt klāt slodzes pretestībai opampu? Vieglāk piemest pāris diodes. Bet tā bija kļūda izmantot diodes pie zemas strāvas. Sanāk nedaudz caur pakaļu.

Jdat, raksts tiešām super. Var saprast, kā tas viss darbojas. Bet tā vietā, lai paņirgātos, varēji uzreiz pateikt kas tur manā skicē ir pakaļā.
By the way, ar programmēšanu nav traki kā tu mālē. Ik pa laikam paspēlējos ar tiny vai mega. Lietoju studiju un AVRISP mkII.

Loģiski, ka kompetence man trūkst un pietrūks vienmēr. Elektronika ir tikai mans hobijs. Kad atrodas laiks, tad ar entuziasmu kaut ko pabakstu...

----------


## JDat

Australia! Atvaino ja tā saprati. DOma bija vienkārša: atradīsies kāds, kurš čikstēs ka visu var izdarīt ar dažām detaļām nevis to savērumu. Vairāk biju domājis sekojošo: izprotam kā tas strādā. Piemetam ko var izspiest ar MCU un saveram savu varsiju. Kādreiz, tālā nākotnē, gan jau realizēšu šo ieceri. Ātrais price/performance kāreiz velk uz MCU. Teorētiski.
No otras (ļaunās) puses: nekas nevar būt ātrs, labs un lēts. Tāpat kurš ver savus draiverus? Vai nu nopērk gatavu gaismekli, vai pasūta no e-bay. Neviens negribēs čakarēties, izņemot, to kuriem katrs ieekonomētais miliamērs (un/vai milivats) ir hobijs un sports. Arī tam kādreiz, tālā nākotnē, pievērsīšos. Pagaidām tālāk par P-channel mosfet ON shēmu un low voltage cutoff un 200 uA neesmu ticis, bet vēl ir kur augt. Tas tā, no enerģijas taupības lauciņa lai Litija aķitis var strādāt gadu.

----------


## australia

ā, ok. es jau domāju tu mani ēdīsi nost  ::

----------


## JDat

Ēstu, ja Tu cerētu uz energoefektivitātes brīnumiem ar lineāro regulatoru palīdzību. LED tofikos var ēst acdcpcb. Vienreiz jau norāvās. Norausies vēlreiz, jo pacietība ir izmērāms (varbūt) fizijāls lielums...

----------


## acdcpcb

Led drivers ar iespejamo mikroshemu so-8 korpusa. TD1509PR mikroshema ir nosvilusi.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ta mikroshema baroja 20 gaismas diodes man liekas ka bija pareleli savienotas diodes ja nekludos. Ar pretestibam tika aizstats drivers. Un darbojas.

----------


## acdcpcb

Shema skatijos datasheetus esot ari citi 1501-2,5amperi un 1501-4amperi bet tiem savadakas shemas un cits korpuss.

----------


## australia

paldies, bet nebūs jēgas. ne viņš ir pieejams, ne viņš piemērots jaudas lediem (iekšējā reference 1.235V). Tu vispār saproti ko meklēju?  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

Tur tacu formula var izrekinat izejas spriegumu. Ir pieejams aliexpress.com 4,75 euro maksa 10 stukas. Kas ir references spriegums 1,23?

----------


## habitbraker

> Vīri, vispirms es taujāju vai kāds zin kādu ātri pieejamu price/performance specializētu čipu priekš pāris lediem. Barošana: 12V. Vf=3.2; If=350mA
> Domāju, ka tas taču kaut kas ļoti izplatīts, kam jābūt viegli pieejamam kādā veikalā. Pats pameklējos elfa/argus/lemona, īsti neko pieejamu neatradu.
> 
> Mājās mētājas KA34063. Uzreiz nagi niezēja kaut ko salikt. Bet tam iekšējā reference ir 1.25V. Par daudz, lai izkliedētu uz slodzes pretestības. Likt klāt slodzes pretestībai opampu? Vieglāk piemest pāris diodes. Bet tā bija kļūda izmantot diodes pie zemas strāvas. Sanāk nedaudz caur pakaļu.
> 
> Jdat, raksts tiešām super. Var saprast, kā tas viss darbojas. Bet tā vietā, lai paņirgātos, varēji uzreiz pateikt kas tur manā skicē ir pakaļā.
> By the way, ar programmēšanu nav traki kā tu mālē. Ik pa laikam paspēlējos ar tiny vai mega. Lietoju studiju un AVRISP mkII.
> 
> Loģiski, ka kompetence man trūkst un pietrūks vienmēr. Elektronika ir tikai mans hobijs. Kad atrodas laiks, tad ar entuziasmu kaut ko pabakstu...


 farnell "led drivers" sadaljaa tieshaam nekaa nav? Piem. shis buck draiveris: http://www.farnell.com/datasheets/1340036.pdf ?? Ir nopeerkams, ir mazs Uref, darbojas no 12V un korpuss arii eerts

----------


## Kodolskiltava

OK, mana pieckapeika.
Saklikšķinot Farnelī draiverus virs 350mA un ar barošanu virs 12V, pirmais ir šis te. Cena laba, TI kā ražotājs man arī patīk, Tevis nīstais Vref ir 0,2, kas Tavā gadījumā ir 0,014W uz CS rezistora.
http://lv.farnell.com/texas-instrume...p14/dp/1685411

----------


## habitbraker

hehe reizee ierakstiijaam  ::

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Haha, tiešām, pie tam vienu ieteikumu.

----------


## australia

Ha  :: 
es tiešām nezināju, ka farnelī ir tāda sadaļa! Līdz šim lietoju tikai elfa/argus/lemona

Un,  pabeidzot iesākto procesu, par to kā izmantot 34063 mikreni priekš  power lediem, beigās tika izmantots opamps. Un tapa arī maziņš prototips.  Saimniecībā noderēs. Konkrētie parametri ir lai pieskaņotos uz 350mA.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Respekts un uvažuha par kārtīgo maketu.

----------


## Obsis

RE: JS ""Griezto laukumiņu plates parasti vislabāk noder būvējot RF shēmas un AF pastiprinātājus. Vienkāršu slēgumu gadījumā detāļas labāk lodēt vienu pie otras bez platēm (point to point) lai nav jāmocās visu dienu, ""

Tas ir tieši tas ko allaž reklamēju: ja plate ir vienā vienīgā eksemplārā un klients tās apakšpusi neredzēs, tad pati ērtākā maketēšanas metode ir ņemt stiklatekstolīta plati BEZ vara folijas. To saplāno, saurbj, ievieto detaļas un tās savieno celiņu pusē ar telefonijas viendzīslu vadeļiem vai bada vai liela montāžas blīvuma gadījumos ar PEL-0.3mm. Izskatās cmuki, ir droši un labi, ir viegli pamaināms viss.

----------


## acdcpcb

> RE: JS ""Griezto laukumiņu plates parasti vislabāk noder būvējot RF shēmas un AF pastiprinātājus. Vienkāršu slēgumu gadījumā detāļas labāk lodēt vienu pie otras bez platēm (point to point) lai nav jāmocās visu dienu, ""
> 
> Tas ir tieši tas ko allaž reklamēju: ja plate ir vienā vienīgā eksemplārā un klients tās apakšpusi neredzēs, tad pati ērtākā maketēšanas metode ir ņemt stiklatekstolīta plati BEZ vara folijas. To saplāno, saurbj, ievieto detaļas un tās savieno celiņu pusē ar telefonijas viendzīslu vadeļiem vai bada vai liela montāžas blīvuma gadījumos ar PEL-0.3mm. Izskatās cmuki, ir droši un labi, ir viegli pamaināms viss.


 Var ar vara foliju  tikai jataisa mazi kvadratini vai ar skalpeli izgriest vai datora sazimet un tad izsprintet un izskodinat tadu plati.

----------


## acdcpcb

uzzimeju shemu vai pareizi gribu zinat

----------


## habitbraker

_Izstudee_ http://www.elfaforums.lv/threads/466...rmais-projekts un paarziimee

----------


## australia

> uzzimeju shemu vai pareizi gribu zinat  6113


 Kāju nr 4 ir  domāts laist vienkārši uz zemi.

izejā būs ~600mA. 0.73W uz slodzes pretestībām. Neizskatās, ka tieši to gribi panākt.

Jau teicu - references spriegums šim ir 1.235V. Ņem talkā Oma likumu un spēlējies ar pārējiem diviem mainīgajiem. Vieglāk par vieglu.
Un tad tu gan jau sapratīsi, kāpēc ar tik lielu references spriegumu ir nejēdzīgi darbināt jaudīgus ledus.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Austrālij, Tu esi ļoti naivs cerot, ka viņš kaut kā reaģēs uz Taviem ieteikumiem.

----------


## australia

Nez, moš čakra atveras.
Bet ja uzrakstītais būs velti, tad es eju mājās.  ::

----------


## acdcpcb

> Nez, moš čakra atveras.
> Bet ja uzrakstītais būs velti, tad es eju mājās.


 Es to shemu nozimeju no draivera kas darbinaja 20 ledus. Tas draiveris bija domats automasinai.

----------


## Jurkins

Klau, tak kaut no kaimiņienes pakaļas Tu varēji pārzīmēt. Bet, ja kaut ko postē, tad cieni tos, kas lasīs un tāpēc uzzīmē normāli nevis kaut kādu indigo abstrakcionista skribelējumu zālītes delīrijā.

----------


## Jurkins

Nja, nu vajag jau gan palasīt datulapas  :: . LED gaismeklim vajag (nē nu var jau darīt "to" šūpuļtīklā un stāvus) izmantot mikreni, kura tam paredzēta. 
http://media.digikey.com/photos/rdl/evaltsm1052_schematic.jpg
Pasarg dievs, LEDiem šitādu draiveri močīt.

----------


## Jurkins

Nē, nu viss jau ir pareizi, bet cilvēks grib maksimāli vienkāršu, bez nāvīgā obvesa un lētu (bet stabilu, protams) risinājumu. 
Vai ir vērts skatīties uz droseles pulsācijām, ja strāvas "datčiks" 900mA risinājumam ir 0.13 omi?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Nu gan palika interesanti. Vai Tu runā par sprieguma pulsācijām uz droseles? Vai vari, lūdzu, iepostēt kādu shēmu, kurā šāds paņēmiens tiek izmantots? Jo ja domā sprieguma pulsācijas uz spēka droseles, es īsti nesaprotu kā tad strāva ar tām var tikt mērīta. Lai vai kā, buck gadījumā vienā brīdī uz droseles ir ieejas sprieguma un barošanas sprieguma starpība, tas jau strāvu mums nekā nedod, otrā brīdī uz droseles ir barošanas spriegums. Boost gadījumā vienā brīdī ir ieejas spriegums, otrā - ieejas un barošanas spriegumu starpība. Kā tad no droseles tiek mērīta strāva? Ar papildus vijumu izmantojot to kā strāvmaini? Interesanti.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Pārveidotāja slēgums ir tiešām interesants, iepriekš tādu nebiju redzēis. Tomēr nav gan tā kā Tu saki. Sprieguma stabilizācijas režīmā viņš atpakaļsaiti ņem no sprieguma uz droseles brīdī, kad jaudas slēdzis ir izslēgts, attiecīgi brīdī, kad uz droseles ir spriegums, kas ir ļoti tuvs stabilizējamajam izejas spriegumam. Es uzsveru, ka spriegumam, jo ar strāvu tajā režīmā nav sakara. Palasot manuāli tur ir arī strāvas stabilizācijas shēma priekš LEDa, tomēr strāvas feedbacks ir no rezistora un Vref šim čipam ir 1,63V (ja vien fiksi izskrienot cauri nekļūdījos), attiecīgi, tomēr ne tas, kas tēmas autoram interesē. Tā kā gribi vai nē, strāva tomēr jāmēra uz aktīva elementa. Bet čips intresants, paldies. Es pielaboju iepriekšējo postu, man tur bija neprecizitātes.

----------


## Jurkins

Veči, shēmas ir smukas un interesantas, bet ... nu nevajag izmantot mikreni ar 1.25V vai 2.5V vai HVZ cik referenci LED draiverim, kabinot klāt vēl divreiz vairāk elementu. Tīri tāpēc, lai kādam pierādītu, ka to var izdarīt? Vienīgais attaisnojums - viss šitas ir "tumbočkā" un ir laiks/patika eksperimentiem.

----------


## australia

Nē, nu man patika  :: 
Izbesījos par sprieguma kritumu uz diodēm, aplauzos, izmantojot sprieguma kritumu uz rezistora, divu traņu slēgumā strāvas stabilizatora režīmā (strāva izejā ļoooti lēni, bet peldēja uz agušu).
Beigās opiņš skaisti strādāja. Manā paurī viena rieva vairāk  :: 

Bet visādi citādi - loģiski, ka tiks pasūtīti čipi, kas radīti atbilstoši jaudas LEDu prasībām.

Un citreiz var sanākt tā, ka baigi gribas. Bet veikals saka nē - gaidi nedēļu. Bet gribas tā, ka esi ar mieru šūpuļkrēslā stāvus!  ::

----------


## abergs

Var jau nopirkt gatavas lampas, ieskrūvēt kvēlspuldžu vietā un pārējā laikā "dročīt" smartu.
Un pēc tam kaukt kur rodas tizleņi, kas spēj tikai lasīt zemenes Īrijā...

----------


## Jurkins

Nav jau runa par to, ka nevajag neko darīt, gluži otrādi. Bet vajag izmantot tās iespējas, ko sniedz komponenti.
Redz, ja čipā tā reference 180 mV (vai cik tur) ir dabūta uz viena kristāla, tad ar diskrētiem elementiem samazinot 1.25V referenci (kura arī ir stabila) sākas visādi dreifi dēļ temperatūrām, ar ko atkal ir jācīnās. OK, ja rezultāts apmierina.

----------


## abergs

Atvainojos, ja kādu pārāk aizskāru...

----------


## Jurkins

Tak viss kārtībā  :: .

Vakar pasūtīju no ebreja vienus citus PT, kurus var darbināt no DC 300+. Katrā ziņā zemajā DC galā skatoties price/performance pašlaik neko labāku neesmu atradis. Vienīgais mīnuss, ka nav uz vietas LV, bet neviens (arī cena) netraucē nopirkt 50...100 gab. nolikt "tumbočkā" un vilkt ārā pie vajadzības

----------


## Jurkins

Nezini gan  :: . Simulatori ņem pretī tā ka prieks.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Es, protams, varu kļūdīties, bet man šķiet nekorekti taisīt shēmu, kuras darbības ātrumu ierobežo tranzistoru un komparatora nostrādes ātrumi un nav tāda globāla frekvenci nosakoša elementa.

----------


## zzz

Shkjiltava - nu vispaar jau ir gan  elements - LR kjeede ar savu laika konstanti. Taas sheema nepiljii vis uz maksimumu, ko noteiktu tikai pusvadiitaaju elementu aiztures.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ha, rakstīju atbildi un tad sapratu, kur kļūdījos, jā, atvainojos, sarakstīju stulbības. Spolē taču strāva turpina plūst arī kādu brīdi pēc tranzistora atslēgšanās.

----------


## zzz

Nee nu, iisteniibaa, iisti korekta taa sheema nav tik un taa, bet kaut kaa jau laikam straadaa.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Ā, nē, zzz, paga, es kļūdījos domājot, ka kļūdos. OK, slēdzis ieslēdzas, strāva caur slodzi aug līdz 2,5V/15,43*0,43=70mV, komparators atslēdzas un tajā pat brīdī strāva sāk kristies, attiecīgi, tā kā nav nekādas histerēzes, pie ideāliem elementiem principā uzreiz spriegums uz 0,1Om rezistora krītas, tā atkal liekot komparatoram ieslēgt tranzistorus, attiecīgi LCR parametri kopā nosaka visai maz. Vai arī es tomēr kaut kur kļūdos?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

OK, es piekrītu formulai, bet kā tad shēma nodrošina tos 50% darba cikla? Nez, var būt esmu muļķis, bet kā Tev 15,6ns sanāk 64kHz? Man sanāk 64MHz, bet kā var rēkināt darbības frekvenci tikai no laika, kurā induktivitāte uzlādējas? Kā 3V, 47nH un 1,2A sanāk 15,6ns? Man ir skaidrs kurā brīdī komparators liks atslēgties tranzistoram - kad strāva caur 0,1Om rezistoru būs sasniegusi 0,7A un spriegums uz tā - 70mV. Un man šķiet tik pat loģiski, ka atslēdzot tranzistoru, strāva caur slodzi momentā sāks kristies, kas nozīmē, ka arī spriegums uz komparatora ieejas sāks kristies un cik tad tur daudz vajag lai tas atkal pārslēgtos un liktu ieslēgties tranzistoram, kas nozīmē, ka, manuprāt, šādā shēmā ir ļoti grūti aprēķināt tās darbības frekvenci. Kas tad ir tas, ko es nesaprotu? Kurš punkts manis aprakstītajā shēmas darbībā nav pareizs?

----------


## zzz

hrenovinas frekvenci kaut kaados sapraata raamjos notur laucinieka aizvara  kapacitaates laadeeshanaas caur rezistoru laiks un taa mijiedarbiiba ar droseles L un slodzes R. 

Voobschem ne taada sheema, ar ko buutu veerts lepoties maaminjas priekshaa.

----------


## M_J

Tā shēma ir reāli pamēģināta vai tikai teorētiski iedomāta? Man ienāca prātā ķecerīga domele - histerēzes trūkuma dēļ šāda shēma varētu arī neierosināties un nestrādāt impulsu režīmā.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

flybackmaster, bet kas saka, ka tur tiešām ir 1,2A? Pēc shēmas skatoties, tu visdrīzāk strāva ļurkājas nedaudz ap tiem 0,6 vai drīzāk - 0,7A un vidējā tiešām arī varētu sanākt tāda kā prasīts. Jo reāli tur nav kur uzkāpt līdz 1,2A, jo pie 0,7 tranzistors slēdzas ārā. Bet nu labi, ok tur daudz.

----------


## sharps

Viens ieteikums. Ko sakat par HV9910 čipu, tagad viņs ir zem microchip? current sense 250mV. Mazliet obvesa, t.i. Ārējais tranis un karini kaut ampēru. Padarbināju šo čipu. Ir ko paņemties mazliet ar detaļu aprēķinu. Pēc tam vēl šur tur filtrējošie kondiķi jauzmet, lai barošanas spriegums uz LEDiem nebūtu pūkains. Ak jā izmantoju PWM no kontroliera. (neprasiet kāda vella pēc... vajag!!!). Ir vēl tā shēma pētīšanas procesā.

----------


## Obsis

RE:""kad es taisīju, man kādreiz bija problēmas ar dzelzs pulvera seržu sišanu.                         ""
Kā tad Tu tās serdes siti?? Un kāpēc tās jāsit?

OK, ja pa nopietnam, esmu izbrīnīts, jo vismaz tās pulvera serdes kas man, ir domātas īpaši ātriem procesiem, un labi iet pat virs 100 MHz. Kad ferīti ne visi līdz 1 MHz velk. Un Tavs verķis diez vai pat 100 kHz lieto. Vai tiešām Fe pulveris no cita Fe pulvera tik baisi atšķirās??
Un tekstu par nabaga daudzcietušo Šotki kungu, kurš zārkā uz otriem sāniem apgriežas ik reizi, kad kāds šamo ar mazo burtu raksta, arī īsti ideju nesapratu, ir tak dabonamas arī augstvoltīgas Šotkenes.
P.S. Iečekoju HV9910 - Respect!

----------


## sharps

Vēl jau ar to HV9910 ņemos. Ir savi interesanti gļuki, bet čips visai perspektīvs izskatās. Kā jau ar katru jaunu čipu arī šo sākumā ir jāpapēta. Cena farnelī arī nepilns EUR. Ja ņem standarta obvesu, tad sākumā baigās pūkas uz LEDiem oscilī varēja novērot un LEDi pamatīgi pie lielākām strāvām sāka mirgot. Saliku pie LEDiem tantalniekus, keramiskos kondīzerus, tad vēl ferītus. Situācija krietni uzlabojās. Forumos par šo lasu arī labas atsauksmes, lai gan brīdi pa brīdim kaut kādi nieki izpeld. Par tiem lielajiem spriegumiem. Neesmu pārliecināts, bet man liekas ka šim čipam kaut kur manīju lielo spriegumu barošanu. Ar lielu spriegumu šotkijiem tak arī nevajadzētu būt problēmai.

Palasot diskusiju, tad piekrītu par to MC33064. Nu jālieto mikrene tam kam viņa paredzēta. MC33064 jau ir klasika. Ja vajag kadu DC-DC uz ātro uzraut, tad šis ir ideāls variants maziem patēriņiem. Tomēr lai darbinātu LED virteni uz 350mA nu ta jau nebūs aršana. Šajā ziņā HV9910 ir krietni labāks. Iekarini atbilstošu ārējo tranzistoru ar Rds(ON) pietiekami zemu un nemaz nejutīsi tā silšanu. Protams lietderības koeficientu shēmai nosaka ne tikai MOSFET tranzistora parametri, bet pat tas kā uzbūvē trasējumu platei un dažnedažādi filtri. Lētā gala shēmas ir priekš 90% patērētāja, kas no tā neko nejēdz. Ja ievēros visus tos shemotehnikas knifus, tad lielākai daļai siltuma un gaismas jāaiziet LEDā. Tādēļ jau tos jaudīgos ledus būve ar pamatīgu siltuma novadīšanu., bet pats PWM čips parasti ir bez "radiatora".

----------


## acdcpcb

Uz LM2575-adj izskatas laba shema. Es salodeju vienkarsu shemu uz 7809.

----------


## AndrisZ

> salodeju vienkarsu shemu uz 7809


 11 lapas par krutiem draiveriem ar 99% lietderības koeficientu miskastē!  ::

----------


## Jurkins

Gan jau monitora apgaismojums v.2.0  :: 
acdcpcb, salodē shēmu uz МП40, būsu krutais džeks.
7812 vai 7815 nevar lietot 7809 vietā? Citādi man nav 7809, bet pirkt negribas. Vēl man ir KT805 un KT807. Uz šitiem nevari kādu shēmu uzzīmēt?

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Labāk 7815, būs spožāk, hehehe.

----------


## Jurkins

off: Atradu atvilktnē KP580BB55. Tagad gaidu, kad acdcpcb uzzīmēs shēmu 12 sarkaniem LEDiem.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Slēdzamu pie LPT porta, muahaha.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Flybackmaster ""es runāju par sprieguma kritumu par saprātīgu cenu, uz 100V jau reti  kurai ir mazāk par 0,7V/1A, un 400V.. jau ir ap 1..2V kritum""

Vispār gan normāla Šotkene ir 0,4V līdz 0,5V un ja vairāk tad tādām ceļš uz fermu, lai govīm kājas sausākas mēslājā. Šotki diodes ir manta uz kuru N E D R Ī K S T taupīt naudu. No tās ir tieši un gandrīz 100% atkarīgs lietderības koefic.

----------


## Obsis

Flybackmaster: Neesmu pārliecināts, ka Tevi pareizi sapratu. Man sinhroniķis apziņā saistās ar 140YD13 priekšgala un pakaļgala sadarbību. Ja tas ir jaudas pielietojumam, tad es saredzu (piedod par iespējamu mazredzību) vien sprieguma kritumu uz Šotki (tas ir liels zudumu paragrāfs), sprieguma zudumus diodes pusatvērajā laikā (tie ir gigantiski lēnām, un maz manāmi ātrām), sprieguma kritumu uz MOSFET vai IGBT (salīdzinoši maz), kā arī pašas mikrenes dežūrbarokli (var būt dažādi). Citu zudumu tur jau nav, ja neskaita nelielus zudumus ferīta serdē. Respektīvi, ja ar sinhronismu domā pāreju uz MOSFETu diodes režīmā (sinhroni stūrējot aizvaru), jā, tā var, bet par tādas aktivitātes lietderību var (un vajag) diskutēt, un stipri var (un vajag).

----------


## sharps

flybackmaster jā MOSFETs jau ir tas viens no galveniem pūku avotiem. Pamatā dēļ viņa kapacitātēm. Ja viņu vajag ātri vērt vaļā vai ciet, tad Cgs jābūt iespējami mazākai. Kaut kā bija izskrējis šis parametrs no galvas. Viens ir Rds(on), kas nosaka siltuma zudumus tranī uz omiskas pretestības, bet ir tak pārejas procesu zudumi, kas pieaug pieaugot switch frekvencei. Jo augstāka tā, jo mazākai gate/source kapacitātei jābūt. Attiecīgi arī traņa cena augšā. Tādēļ jau visi grib pašu lētumu un brīnamies, ka darbinot tās lētās depo ķīniešu lampas mājas elektronika sāk gļukot vai pat vienkārši LED lampeļu dzīve samazinās solīto 100tk stundu vietā labi ja 10tk.

----------


## acdcpcb

> Pats esmu tādu sinhrono buck konvertoru taisījis, divi mosfet un kontrolieris , izejā 10A 12V CV/CC un koef. virs 90%, radiators 120x50mm izrādījās dāudz par lielu, vienīgais kas kārsa bija dzelzs pulvera serde. un izmaksāja tikpat cik tāds būtu ar šotkija diodi.
> Nezināju ka 1,5..3V kritums IGBT skaitās mazs un max frekvence 100KHz, lai tie komutācijas zudumi nedominētu. Tagad jau tipisks led draiverus taisa 100kHz .. 1MHz.


 Uz IRFZ44N uz mosfetiem vari uzzimet shemu un uz TL431.

----------


## acdcpcb

> Uz IRFZ44N uz mosfetiem vari uzzimet shemu un uz TL431.


 Vai taja shema uz LM2575-adj to zenera diodi var aizvietot ar 3v3 zeneri lai darbinatu 3vattigos ledus.

----------


## sharps

fly tu biji minējis šo?  Jā viņam lietderības koeficients ir labāks. Savā laikā ar šiem bieži  tiku saskāries rūteros, kur jādarbina 3.3V, 1.8V u.c. spriegumi. Mazos  izmēros jādabūn maksimāli augsta lietderība. Parasti arī frekvence ap  megahercu un līdz pat trim grozās. Ja nepareizi shēma uzbūvēta, tad nu  arī sākas visādi EMI traucējumi. Uz šo arī ir specializētas mikrenes, nevajag neko izgudrot jaunu.

----------


## sharps

Lētā gala rūteros jau tādus neliks. Piemēram edimax tādus neesmu manījis. Liek jau tur kur patēriņs lielāks. Savā laikā mikrotik rūteros tādi bija uz intersil bāazes. Tagad gan vairs nezinu vai jaunajos liek. Par mates platem nemaz nerunāsim tur bez ta dzīvot nemaz nevar. Jaudīgāki procesori un attiecīgi jaudu no DC-DC vajag izspiest, katrs ietaupītais %ts ir no svara.
Jā LEDiem tas luminofors ir tas kas nosaka dzīves laiku. Tas protams ir atkarīgs temperatūras. Vismaz cree savos datasheetos to atrunā. Kā jau zināms ja LED uzkarst, tad arī strāvas patēriņs pieaug un gaismas atdeve krīt. Tas ir tīri no temperatūras, bet ja temperatūru izdotos stabilu noturēt, tad palielinot strāvu gaismas atdeve pieaug. Pie 2x lielākas strāvas nebūs gaismas daudzums 2x lielāks. Respektīvi nūja ar diviem galiem. Ja strāva aug, tad temperatūra arī. No tā izriet ka labāk LEDu dzenāt pie nomināliem 350mA neviss maksimālā 1A. Es te mazliet par savu cree XP LED.
Par tiem kondiķiem arī vesels stāsts. Labāk jau lietot tantalniekus, bet cena augšā. Lietosi alumīnija elektrolītiskos, tad dzīves laiks zemē, jo viņi kā tu teici izžūst un tas arī beigās nosit tos LEDus. Tā ka viss beigu beigās atsitas pret price/perfomance. Gribi kvalitāti, tad jāmaksā. Tikai Latvijā gatavam produktam no Osram, Philips un/vai ķīnieša tās cenas mēdz uzskrūvēt, tad nu ej saproti kur ir tā kvalitāte - cenā vai ražotāja nosaukumā.

----------


## sharps

Par to sinhrono buku. Ja atmiņa neviļ, tad ISL čipam varēja karināt klāt MOSFETus. Tur bija divi MOSFETi vienā SO8 korpusā. Bija pat risinājumi ar vienu p-ch un vienu n-ch MOSFETu. Variācijas bija daudz un dažādas tiem bukiem. Power coil arī bija visai mazos izmēros. Cenas jau arī šiem ir stipri draudzīgākas nekā pirms gadiem 10mit. Sen tas bija kad pēdējo reizi ar tādām shēmām ņemies esmu. Tagad vairāk klasiskas shēmas.

----------


## Jurkins

Es domāju, ka lētajiem (bet tāpēc šie nebūt nav zemē metami) LEDiem kontakts zūd tur, kur kristāls pievienots izvadiem. Tāpēc arī tā mirgošana. Vakar 3x1W MR16 nomainīju vienu LEDu, kurš iedegās, kad piespiedu ar pirkstu no virspuses.
Vienā verķī stāv Luxeon 1W LEDi ar šausmīgi sūdīgu (teiksim bez) dzesēšanu. Deg 24/7, jūlijā būs 10 gadi. Pa šo laiku izdeguši 2 LEDi. Bet nu 1 gab. maksā ap 12 USD.

----------


## sharps

Jurkin tos pigorus esmu pamanījis arī cree LEDiem, kuriem lēca ir no silikona. Ja jauns, tad viss ok, bet tikko pārcepini, tā šis sāk izpausties. Mazliet uz silikona uzspiežot tā kontakts parādās un sāk spīdēt normāli. Galvenais ir nepārcepināt.

----------


## Jurkins

Jā, tiem Luxeon nav silikona lēca. Varbūt, ka izplešanās koeficienti dažādi, un, ja tas "matiņš"nevis brīvi karājas savā nodabā, bet ir iepičkāts silikonā, tad šo parauj nost. 
Ir gadījies nejauši pacepināt 1W 850nm IR LEDus. Šiem arī nav silikona lēca, un "noraušanās" nav novērota.

----------


## sharps

Tad jau man vienīgam nav šī problēma aktuāla. Caur to silikonu var saskatīt tādu knapu matiņu. Noteikti ka pārkarstot materiāla izplešanās un saraušanās liek tam pievienojumam laiku pa laikam nostaigāt. Iepriekšējās cree LED versijas bija metāla gredzenā kristāls un pielīmēta ar silikonu stikla lēca. Tur šādus gļukus nenovēroju. Toties cena ir augšā ar šīm stikla lēcām 2x salīdzinot ar silikoniecēm.

----------


## Jurkins

Ne jau gluži 100% LEDs mirgo. Citu reizi izbeidzas pavisam. Kā arī nav tā, ka mirgo visi pilnīgi vienādi. Ar hronometru  ::  jau arī tos prožektorus neviens nav mērījis. LEDs ieslēdzas, uzsilst, "matiņš" atiet nost, LEDs nodziest, atdziest, iedegās ... u.t.t. Ja šis process notiek līdzīgos apstākļos, un pārkaršanas process noticis līdzīgi, tad neredzu šķēršļus, lai mirgošanas periods būtu līdzīgs.
Par prožektoriem jau nav grūti noskaidrot. Vainīgs var būt LED čips vai draiveris. Un, ja izrādās čips, tad es citu izskaidrojumu, kā augstāk minēts, nesaredzu.

----------


## acdcpcb

Es domāju ka siīicija kristālā ir vaina. Tas vienkarsi netur slodzi un strāvu. Tā ķimikālija kas izstaro gaismu vienkārsi pārkarst. Vienkarsi zem mikroskopa jaskatās kas ar to ledu notiek un kāpēc mirkšķina.

----------


## Jurkins

Draiveris ir strāvas avots, kurš dod konstantu strāvu diezgan plašā slodzes izmaiņas diapazonā. Es nevaru iedomāties, cik briesmīgi ir kaut kam jāmainās, lai draiverim nostrādātu aizsardzība. Piem. pašreiz turu rokā 300mA draiveri, kas dod ārā šos 300mA sprieguma uz slodzes diapazonam 27...45V. OK, var jau būt, ka tie prožektoru draiveri ir "šaurāki". Bet ko mēs te strīdamies. Tak paņemiet un izpētiet to prožektoru.

klau, "līdzstrāvasmaiņstrāvasplate", pašam Tev kaut kas ir pārkarsis  :: , un Tu neturi slodzi  :: . Varbūt atrodi kādu meiteni starp LEDu gaismekļu taisīšanām  ::

----------


## marizo

e-bay daži piemēri (12V DC):
http://www.ebay.com/itm/221225242717 - 10W ar PT4115
http://www.ebay.com/itm/400499707773 - 3x1W ar MC34063
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321461904029 - 20W ar XL6005
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321334827335 - 4-7x1W ar XL6001

----------


## sharps

Es ar domāju ka pie vainas nav LED draiveris, bet gan pats LEDs. Visiem tiem ieslēgšanās izslēgšanās periodiem nav nekādas nozīmes tie pat viena draivera un vienu un to pašu LEDu gadījumā ir pilnīgi dažādi.. Man seši LEDi virknē. Viens no LEDiem pekšņi kļūst mazāk spožs vai apdziest pa visam. Pārējie LEDi neizslēdzas pavisam. Nomainu "bojāto" LEDu un sistēma strādā korekti. Domāju ka LED vienkārši tādu vai citādu iemeslu dēļ ir pārcepināts. Mana gadījuma vai nu lodēšanas gaitā nocepināju vai pēc uzlodēšanas slikta termokontakta dēļ nosvilis.
Ja luminofors degradētos viņš pats no sevis nevar atjaunoties.

Labi tas viss ir lirika. Mani interesē mazliet cits jautājums. Visu to PWM padarīšanu es uzdodu HV9910 čipam no kontroliera. Gribu arī atgriezenisko saiti uz kontrolieri dabūt atpakaļ, lai zinātu cik tad tā virtene ēd.  Vēl meklēju risinājumus šajā sakarā.

----------


## Jurkins

Par to atgriezenisko saiti īsti nesapratu. Vai Tu gribi zināt, cik tieši ēd LED virtene vai visa borģele? Tad jau tā nebūs atgriezeniskā saite. Jeb patiešām atgriezenisko saiti, kura koriģēs kontroliera PWM padarīšanu? Tad praktiski sanāk kontroliera vadīts LED draiveris. Tas varētu būt diezgan sarežģīts pasākums.

----------


## sharps

Es tīri zinātniskas intereses vadīts, jo draiveri pie stabilas dzīvības esmu dabūjis ar to HV9910 čipu. Pēc filtru uzlikšanas pūkas it kā vairs nav. No Rsense nolasīt analogo vērtību un tīri informatīvi mikrokontrolieris uz displeja padod infu par strāvas lielumu vai gaismas daudzumu %tos no nomināla. Visai sarežģīti būtu nolasīt momentānas vērtības no tā visa uz Rsense. Laikam jātaisa kaut kāda integrēšanas shēma un jāizvelk vidējā vērtība un tad jāmēra ar ACP. Ar parastu voltmetru nesamērīšu spriegumu uz Rsense, bet gribu zināt cik tad tur ir patiesībā.

----------


## Jurkins

> Visai sarežģīti būtu nolasīt momentānas vērtības no tā visa uz Rsense. Laikam jātaisa kaut kāda integrēšanas shēma un jāizvelk vidējā vērtība un tad jāmēra ar ACP.


 Lūk, es tieši par šo.

----------


## australia

sorry - kas ir domāts ar ACP?

----------


## Obsis

ACP(LV)=ADC(EN)=AЦП(ru)

----------


## australia

::  ā, ok. Lauzīju galvu - ar kādu paņēmienu tur vēl var mērīt, izņemot ADC (EN)

----------


## abergs

Tā nu šodien padzenāju http://eud.dx.com/product/10w-1050lm-3000k-1-led-warm-white844195839 ar draiveri:


uz LNK364PN ar tilta taisngriezi ieejā. "Pūkas' gan pārāk manāmas nebija, toties stroboskopa efekts gan! :: 
Pie tam divejāds: 1. apm. 0,5-1 sec. 2. 5-10-20-30 sec. Otrais variants saistīts ar LNK364PN pārkaršanu (DIP korpuss!).

P.S. Manuprāt no LEDiem nav vērts spiest maksimumu, labāk likt divus un darbināt ar 70% no ražotāja dotās jaudas.
Dārgāk? Par velti ir tikai ... ::

----------


## AndrisZ

Ko tie D2, C3  dara?  Deļ tiem nevar stroboskopa efekts rasties?

----------


## abergs

> Ko tie D2, C3  dara?


 Kontrolē/regulē izejas spriegumu (spriegumu uz led), to pašu ko optrons klasiskajā AC/DC baroklī.
Šoreiz tiešām pie vainas ir LNK364 - korpuss karsts, pielīmēju alumīnija plāksnīti mirgo ar citu periodiskumu...

----------


## AndrisZ

Paskatījos LNK364 datulapu. Kur tādu shēmu izrāvi? Šai mikrenei tāds slēgums ne tuvu nav optimālais. Ja jau ar trafiņu tā mikrene vairāk par 9W nevar dot uz slodzi, tad šādā slēgumā vairāk par 2W nav ko cerēt. Ā, nu jā. Tur jau shēmā rakstīts 12V 120mA izejā.  :: 
Varbūt tomēr taisīt kā pienākas ar transformatoru.

----------


## sharps

Arberg es tev pilnīgi piekrītu, ka LEDu nevajadzētu dzenāt uz maksimumu. Man XPE LEDi maksimāli pieļauj 1A. Tomēr es tos dzenāju uz nominālo strāvu 350mA. Palielinot strāvu 2x, gaismas atdeve palielinās par 180% un arī dzīves laiks samazinās. Tā kā labāk paņemt vienas vietā divas LED un ietaupīsi gan uz patērēto enerģiju, gan uz LEDa dzīves laiku.
Pašlaik es savu HV9910 čipu uz stabilitāti testēju. Stroboskops arī sākumā bija. Novērsu sākumā pūku un pulsācijas ar fltriem, tad arī karšana pazuda. Tagad LEDi jau stabili strādā kādu mēnesi.

----------


## abergs

> Varbūt tomēr taisīt kā pienākas ar transformatoru.


 Katram s..a LEDam taisīt klasisku barokli... Brrrrr.... ::  Plus izmēri, detaļu daudzums...Ir jau arī ebay, aliexpress.
Shema no LNK304 vai Google>linkswitch led driver.

P.S. Būs jāpamoka arī citi līdzīgi chipi (TOPxxx u.c.).

----------


## sharps

Tak paņem HV9910. Nav arī pārak dārgs. Caur farneli mierīgi var dabūt.

----------


## Jurkins

Man šitādi pašlaik nāk (kaut kur jūrā). Jā, vajag mosfetu, bet ar to visu detaļu daudzums neliek iespringt.

----------


## sharps

Jā tas PT4107 ir visai līdzīgs HV9910.

----------


## acdcpcb

Soledeju uz LM317 spid gaisi nekas nesilst plate nav kodinata vienkarsi tekstolita gabals bez vara folijas. Ar vadiniem savienots. Tas ir hermetikis ta balta viela.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ekspermentali sataisiju uz tl494 un irf640 mosfetiem draiveri. Uz diviem ferrita gredzeniem uztinu vadu sanaca ka dot 
ara 3 volti. Plate tada neglita sanaca puskodinata.

----------


## acdcpcb

Nezinu par stravu cik dot nemeriju nav ne jausmas cik ledus pavilktu. Domaju likt 1N4007 diodes taisngriezi vai 1N4148. Doma tada 3 wattu ledus kurinat.

----------


## acdcpcb

Netakarigi no sprieguma 12 volti vai 14 meriju stravu 22,4 miliamperi es domaju automasinas salona ielikt tadu. Tikai labaku plati satasit. LM317T diezgan liela del tadiem lediem.

----------


## acdcpcb

Ar testeri nomeriju frekvenci ta ir 40 kHz draiveris dot ara. Platei jabut labi kodinatai tadi vadi rada parazitisko saiti.

----------


## janis1003

acdcpcb  ko njemies?? mashiinai 3X virknee un 220omi reziiklis un aizmirsti beedu.  Izgudrot jaunu politiku diez vai ir veerts. 
Veel labaak ieksh auto uzsuuti pa centiem no muusu kjiinieshu draugiem 12v cob ledus un piemet paaris omu reziikli  
piemeeram shie pashi http://eud.dx.com/product/jrled-jr-led-48l9v-3w-290lm-6500k-48-cob-led-cool-white-light-module-silver-beige-dc-12v-844325522#.VV7_c7ntmko

Tikai citur cena tieshi shiem ir ap 60 centiem/gab un piemeklee warm white! Vinjiem jau reziiklis uz plates, var piekarinaat kaadu lieku, lai nesilst paaraak. 
Pasham shaadi baguuzii, gaismas vairaak kaa vajag un pilniigi nekaa lieka!

----------


## Jurkins

Neiespringstiet, veči! ACDCPCB dzīvo pats savā paralēlajā pasaulē  :: . Pofig, vai strāva vai spriegums, vai impulsnieks, vai elemka.

----------


## abergs

Jautājums tiem, kas ņēmies ar PT4107 vai HV9910:
vai šāda spole iztur - nesit cauri starp vijumiem (tieši sprieguma ziņā)?

Ķinieši daudz izmanto kausiņus...
Paldies.

----------


## Jurkins

Pie 220  ::  gan šitādas spoles neesmu licis, arī parametrus atrast e-līča (manējās) spolēm nav reāli. Līdzīgas konstrukcijas spolēm, tikai ar uzvilktu ferīta "trubu" vēl virsū, esmu atradis "working voltage 300VDC".

----------


## acdcpcb

> Neiespringstiet, veči! ACDCPCB dzīvo pats savā paralēlajā pasaulē . Pofig, vai strāva vai spriegums, vai impulsnieks, vai elemka.


  Nav ta tacu daudzi elektriki ar krasnij sovetskij diplom ir gudraki par musdienu.

----------


## Jurkins

OOOO!!! Tev ir "krasnij sovetskij diplom"? ::  ::  ::  Tevi no tāda lielgabala šāviena attālumā būtu turējuši. Un labāk paliec pie vājstrāvām, esi "elektroniķis", nelien par elektriķi. Lai vai kā, labāk lasīt muļķīgus, sorry, kreatīvus postus nevis nekrologu  :: .

----------


## Obsis

RE: Abergs, par ķīnīzeru spolēm.
Iepirku kādu pustūkstoti stipri līdzīgas pāris gadi atpkaļ, rakstīts bija 47uH un 1A. Vot pirmais ta bija ar, bet otrais kaut kā gan ne, vispaz pie maniem 100 kHz ne. Turklāt dīvainākais nevis tas, ka būtu karsušas līdz sasprāgšanai, nē, bet gan pie šīs frekvences principā kā šķira pazuda induktivitāte pat pie 10 mA, un pazuda par daudzām kārtām. Vot ij vēl šobaltdien skatos uz paciņu un nesaprotu fizikāli kāpēc, un kur vispār lai to s*** iebāž. Vienīgais labums - bija patiesi lētas.
P.S.: Es tās biju ieplānojis izmantot uz 34063 pamata taisītā bateriju paaugstinošas impulsu barošanas blokā. Nācās izmantot citas.

----------


## abergs

Konkrēti manējām nav ārējā ferīta cilindra - varbūt tas cilindrs tiek tik cieši uzlīmēts, ka nepaliek nekāda sprauga un jau pie 10 mA nesimetriskas strāvas: 



> Turklāt dīvainākais nevis tas, ka būtu karsušas līdz sasprāgšanai, nē,  bet gan pie šīs frekvences principā kā šķira pazuda induktivitāte pat  pie 10 mA, un pazuda par daudzām kārtām.


 aiziet piesātinājumā...

----------


## sharps

> Jautājums tiem, kas ņēmies ar PT4107 vai HV9910:
> vai šāda spole iztur - nesit cauri starp vijumiem (tieši sprieguma ziņā)?
>  6199
> Ķinieši daudz izmanto kausiņus...
> Paldies.


 Es HV9910 dzenāju tikai uz 24V. Uz lieliem spriegumiem nav nācies ar šādām spolēm darboties.

----------


## Obsis

RE: Abergs
""varbūt tas cilindrs tiek tik cieši uzlīmēts, ka nepaliek nekāda sprauga""
Nē, tā ir konstrukcija ar gulus H veida serdi, tātad sprauga ir daudzi mm un tai rakstīts, ka 1A ir pieļaujams. Protams frekvence gan nebija specificēta - viltnieki tie ķīnīzeri, tikai sīka vot tā tā viltībiņa, nesmuka tāda.

----------


## acdcpcb

Paldies par visu es ebaja iegadajos led lentu un to salimeju uz aluminija plaksnes un gatavs. Atradas jaudigs impulsu 12 v 2a adapteris .

----------


## acdcpcb

Labdien es sev gribeju salodet led lukturiti bet neveiksmigs sanaca saka mikrkskinat gaismas diodes. Taisiju pa vienkarso salodeju 56 diodes paraleli tas barojas no 2AA baterijam. Tad ielodeju paris omu rezistoru. Tika izmantots termolime papira caurumota protoplate un aa bateriju turetajs. un sledzis nezinu kura vaina???

----------


## acdcpcb

Vel gribeju pajautat es ebaja iegadajos smd diodes 0805 gribeju vecam mobilnikam nomainit zalas pret baltajam. Saku lodet izlodeju orginalo no mob plates ielodeju no ebaja balto diodi bet ta nespid pameriju ar testeri isavienojums kada temperatura drikst lodet nesaprotu ka vinas var vispar ielodet man nav karsta gaisa lodamura tikai parastais. Divas smd diodes sabojaju un talak necentos lodet.

----------


## sasasa

> gribeju vecam mobilnikam nomainit zalas pret baltajam. .


 A priekš kam vecam mobiļņikam mainīt dodes?

----------


## acdcpcb

> A priekš kam vecam mobiļņikam mainīt dodes?


 Zals ekrans svaka redze neredzeja cilveks.

----------


## Elfs

A kāpēc domā, ka ar baltām gaismiņām būs labāk redzēt???
Cilvēka acss ir visjūtīgākā zaļajā diapazonā, lai var džungļos lauvu labāk redzēt..
Un tikai zaļu gaismu dodoša diode būs visekonomiskākā,...baltā bezjēgā vēl staro visas pārējās krāsas-baltā ir visu toņu kišmiš

----------


## Powerons

> Vel gribeju pajautat es ebaja iegadajos smd diodes 0805 gribeju vecam mobilnikam nomainit zalas pret baltajam. Saku lodet izlodeju orginalo no mob plates ielodeju no ebaja balto diodi bet ta nespid pameriju ar testeri isavienojums kada temperatura drikst lodet nesaprotu ka vinas var vispar ielodet man nav karsta gaisa lodamura tikai parastais. Divas smd diodes sabojaju un talak necentos lodet.


 Tu salīdzināji baltā led ar zaļā led sprieguma kritumu datulapā?
Baltām diodēm parasti kritums ir augsts,
Tā kā bez taviem īsiem varēja pat nedegt.

----------


## Delfins

zaļš jau viņš ne vis tāpēc, ka LED zaļš, bet pats ekrāna fons ir zaļš (vecais nokia). siemens laikam bija arī zilie foni.
LEDs tur ir prastākais baltais, visticamāk.

----------


## Kodolskiltava

Vai tad? Nokiām nebija zaļš fons, bet gan paši LEDi.

----------


## ddff

Es arī šaubos vai toreiz maz bija baltas gaismas diodes.

ddff

----------


## australia

toreiz tiešām ekrāns bija diodes krāsā. Kurināt baltu diodi un gaidīt no viņas tikai vienu nokrāsu būtu neekonomiski.

----------


## acdcpcb

Redzeju ebaja ka ir 6 w lodamurs. Ir pat usb lodamuri. Kadu lodalvu var izmantot. Vai gaismas diodes var pielimet ar elektribu vadosu limi?

----------


## Delfins

gan jau ka var ar smalku mA strāvu, tik jāskatās parametri un pamatne, lai nav ļengaina.

----------


## Obsis

RE: AC/DC-PCB:  VISPĀR var piefiksēt arī ar galliju, ar zelta implantu, ar difūzijas-adhēzijas iekārtu, ar elektronstaru lielgabalu, ar ultraskaņas staru, ar termālo neitronu starotāju, un tikai gravitācijas nāves staru lielgabala tur trūkst pilnīgai laimei. Tikai - a nafig, ja var ņemt un parasti - normāli pielodēt ar parastu normālu lodāmuru un parastu normālu lodalvu.

----------


## acdcpcb

Vai ar vienu tranzistoru un vairakiem lediem solodet gaismas muziku. Lai mirkskina no skalrunu izejas. Nezinu vai var no ieejas.

----------


## Jurkins

Solodet var! Ņem solodu, solodetaju un solodē, kamēr purkšķi nāk.

----------


## abergs

> Solodet var! Ņem solodu, solodetaju un solodē, kamēr purkšķi nāk.


 Ko tik neganti?  Kādam dots vairāk, kādam mazāk... ::  ::  ::

----------


## Jurkins

> Ko tik neganti?  Kādam dots vairāk, kādam mazāk...


 Man tolerastijasterona līmenis zems :: .

----------


## acdcpcb

Redzu ka bus tikai cob ledi nv pat smd ledi. Esmu sokets ko tie kiniesi sagudrojusi ja saplisis lukturitis to nevares salabot.

----------


## ddff

Vari būt drošs- ķīnieši nevienā brīdī netaisās labot to lukturīti.

----------


## acdcpcb

Varetu ari latvija sakt razot led lukturus.

----------


## JDat

Varētu sākt ieslodzīt latvijas trakonamos visādus pajoliņus, kuri ir līdzīgi acdcpcb.

----------

